

How to create an admin control panel with Ruby on Rails in less than 9 minutes - aflex
http://aflexsystem.com/how-to-create-a-simple-admin-control-panel-with-ruby-on-rails-in-less-than-9-minutes/

======
joshmn
Did I completely miss something?

~~~
aflex
What are you confused about? Just a quick tutorial on how to set up a simple
log in system in RoR.

~~~
joshmn
Admin control panel this is not. I was expecting, as were others (at least,
I'd gather from the downvotes) that this would be something more along the
lines of activeadmin or rails_admin.

Scaffolding is introduced in the first few chapters of RailsTutorial, and it's
painless to do basic authentication.

That's why I was so confused. I thought there was more to this.

